# vga to ypbpr



## john5786 (Feb 4, 2009)

my monitor on my pc blow i have a panasonic th37pe50b tv i would like to connect it to it has scart or ypbpr component connections is there any way to do this i will be buying a laptop soon so dont really want to buy a new monitor


----------

